# Need a new pheasant spot for the kids



## musisilva (Sep 10, 2017)

Just looking for a new spot to take my 12 year old on his first pheasant hunt


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

In state? Out of state? Wild birds? Planted birds?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

musisilva said:


> Just looking for a new spot to take my 12 year old on his first pheasant hunt


LOL... thats like asking "Hey where can my kids go pan some gold". Pheasant spots are harder to come by than bull elk hotspots anymore.

-DallanC


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey, uh, I have a kid too guys...

Now accepting PM's for pheasant, turkey, waterfowl, and a good buck for extended archery.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I hear South Dakota is OK.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Are there any more youth only pheasant hunts? My neighbor raved about the experience his kids had and their new enthusiasm.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Without any sarcasm, I'd recommend Wasatch Wing and clay or some other put and take I'd you want your not to have a chance at seeing a rooster. That is unless you have access to private farm land in cache valley or around Corrine


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Without any sarcasm, I'd recommend Wasatch Wing and clay or some other put and take I'd you want your not to have a chance at seeing a rooster. That is unless you have access to private farm land in cache valley or around Corrine


That is exactly what my first thought was.

Pheasant hunting is a pretty closely guarded secret nowadays as wild bird numbers drop. So sharing a location to hunt birds will be unlikely on a public forum.

Wasatch Wing and Clay would be a pretty good bet though.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Wasatch Wing and Clay would be a pretty good bet though.


I'm with Bax. If you are wanting to get them into birds, WWC or some other pheasant farm is a good bet. Sure you are paying for planted birds but you'll have a good chance of taking those planted birds home.


----------

